# Game 38:Sixers(19-20) @ Wolves(19-18)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

@









*Prediction:*W
*Prediction Record:*(21-16)


-No keys today because I am trying to figure out how to get to the game today. It is on ABC today though!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, they're leading the Sixers 42-31 at the half. They better close the game in the 4th unlike at Boston.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I am hoping for a win as well for a Denver loss at San Antonio today.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

I would love to know what Marko is doing out there right now. Sure, he had a good first 3 quarters, but this is BRUTAL! :curse:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Just like I thought it would happen and Spurs disappointed me today. 

I am not able to watch the game, so what's up with Marko?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What was up with Garnett is more like it. 13/14/5?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Man, this team disgusts me sometimes. That was a niiiiiice buzzer beater from Iggy though.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Agent K said:


> Just like I thought it would happen and Spurs disappointed me today.
> 
> I am not able to watch the game, so what's up with Marko?


Lazy offense in the fourth. Sloppy passes, poor shot selection, etc. KG was definitely a problem too (probably a bigger problem actually...one shot in the fourth? Step it up, man...), but it's not KG's job to get himself the ball in good position. If you're gonna give someone $7mil a year to play PG, you'd think they would have at least went after a PG.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> What was up with Garnett is more like it. 13/14/5?


The Sixers know how to defend him. They've done it perfectly in both games this year.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh man what a shot by Iggy! I was right there like 8th row watching it when it happened, and it was simply amazing!


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Up by 5 with a minute and a half or so and they lose, they lack the killer instinct in the clutch.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> The Sixers know how to defend him. They've done it perfectly in both games this year.


I sure hope the rest of the NBA doesn't figure it out then, because I guess Garnett turns into a roleplayer every time he's defended properly.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> I sure hope the rest of the NBA doesn't figure it out then, because I guess Garnett turns into a roleplayer every time he's defended properly.


It's no different with any post player. The problem here is that other players can't make the defense pay. With all the attention they're giving him the rest of the team should just destroy the defense. We tried to force it into him and he still only was able to get off 2 shots in the final 10 minutes (fouled on one). That's where you need your teammates to step up and burn the vulnerable defense. If he's got one guy in front of him and one guy behind him what's he supposed to do?

It's like an NFL team putting 8 men in the box all game long. They're going to take the running game away from you, and there's really not much you can do about it. If you want to win you have to take advantage of the man to man coverage on the outside. The Wolves weren't able to do that, and weren't able to make any strategy adjustments to counter the defense. Casey had a month and a half to figure something out, and he ended up doing nothing. It's clear that he didn't even watch the tape of the last game, if he had the game wouldn't have ended up like this.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Socco, just so you know, my post was a clear exaggeration to get the point across that there must have been more factors involved in Garnett's game than simply the woeful Sixers' D sticking it to KG.

Hey, at least Webber didn't rape Garnett for like 27/21 like he did last time.


----------



## EddieG41 (Jan 23, 2006)

i feel the trade commin on.......


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Socco, just so you know, my post was a clear exaggeration to get the point across that there must have been more factors involved in Garnett's game than simply the woeful Sixers' D sticking it to KG.


That's simply not correct though (I assume you mean factors that Garnett can control). How do you expect him to do anything when he can't even get the ball? He's not an Allen Iverson, Kobe Bryant, or Tracy McGrady. Those guys can get the ball and get the shot they want no matter what. Why can't KG? Because he's a post player, they are perimeter players. Garnett not having a big game was certainly a factor in the outcome, but it is mostly on the Sixers' weak defense. You don't have to be good defensive players to stop one person, especially a post player. Just surround him with defenders and your job is done.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> That's simply not correct though (I assume you mean factors that Garnett can control).


I don't understand. I'm not bashing Garnett. I legitimately want to know why he had a bad game. Because if the Sixers' D is the ONLY reason he had a bad game, then this team is in serious trouble, because if the Philadelphia 76ers can do it, so can the other 29 NBA teams. And if playing Garnett properly is the only thing it takes to shut him down, then I sure hope the rest of the NBA doesn't pick up on it.

You said that nobody was taking advantage of how Garnett was being played. That's one of these factors that I wanted to know about. Garnett not being able to get the ball - that's a factor. I feel like you are feeling a need to defend Garnett when I really have not said anything adverse about him. I wanted to know why, in entirety, Garnett's performance was not up to standard, whether it was in his control or not.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> I don't understand. I'm not bashing Garnett. I legitimately want to know why he had a bad game. Because if the Sixers' D is the ONLY reason he had a bad game, then this team is in serious trouble, because if the Philadelphia 76ers can do it, so can the other 29 NBA teams. And if playing Garnett properly is the only thing it takes to shut him down, then I sure hope the rest of the NBA doesn't pick up on it.
> 
> You said that nobody was taking advantage of how Garnett was being played. That's one of these factors that I wanted to know about. I feel like you are feeling a need to defend Garnett when I really have not said anything adverse about him. I wanted to know why, in entirety, Garnett's performance was not up to standard, whether it was in his control or not.


And I told you. The Sixers decided to take Garnett completely out of the game, for the 2nd time this season. They can do that. Anybody can do that. Anybody can do that to Tim Duncan. Anybody can do that to Shaquille O'Neal. It's not some marvelous thing. I could go out and coach a team and hold any superstar who plays in the post to under 15 points.

The problem here, like I said, is that the Wolves weren't able to capitalize on that.They should have easy shots, easy driving lanes, easy everything. When there are two or three guys devoted to one player before he even has the ball, the game should be very easy for the offense. That's usually the time where Wally will go off. He's the one player outside of Garnett who can really score on this team. He never really got it going though. A few other guys (like Jaric) had nice games, but they did it all early or when Garnett wasn't in the game.

Where I fault Casey is for not finding other ways to get KG the ball and some shots. There's a number of things he could've done (pick and roll with wally, high post, etc) rather than trying to force it into Garnett down low. He should've known from the last game what the Sixers were going to do against Garnett. I knew, and I'm just a fan. He's the head coach and it seems that he had no clue it was coming.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

i was at the game today, what a dissapointment. To be ahead by 19-20 at one point then be tied at the end-that last minute shot took EVERYONE in the Target Center by suprise...i guess if we didn't let go of the game at half we could of came out witha win


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

they switched to the game after the spurs...i saw jaric shoot i turned it cuz i knew they would lose


----------

